
Foxconn is confusing the hell out of Wisconsin - vinceguidry
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/10/18296793/foxconn-wisconsin-location-factory-innovation-centers-technology-hub-no-news
======
oldjokes
> Milwaukee is where we will transition our AI 8K+5G vision into reality

I've been reading and hearing a lot of nonsense in tech since the 1980s but
this is really something to behold.

~~~
pwthornton
This is just three technology abrevations randomly thrown together that have
nothing to do with one another. How incompetent are the politicians and people
believing in this deal to buy this?

It's literaly a random word soup of tech terms. It sounds so bad that it looks
like someone is just f-ing with them.

~~~
zimpenfish
> How incompetent are the politicians and people believing in this deal to buy
> this?

I think Scott Walker holds a fairly elevated "dumbass" position even amongst
the stiff competition of other Republican governors.

> It sounds so bad that it looks like someone is just f-ing with them.

For a free $4.5bn handout, you would though, wouldn't you?

